
You Should Be Logging Shell History - basename
http://www.jefftk.com/p/you-should-be-logging-shell-history
======
antfarm
Instead of overriding PROMPT_COMMAND, you can also use _trap_ to intercept
signals, e.g.

    
    
      trap '[[ "$BASH_COMMAND" != "$PROMPT_COMMAND" ]] && pwd' DEBUG
    

[http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-
Guide/html/sect_12_02.htm...](http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-
Guide/html/sect_12_02.html)

